# C50 vs. Opera Leonardo vs. Merckx MxM



## b6d6 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm about to purchase a full carbon bike and can't choose between the above frames. I live in a very hilly area and am a larger guy (185-195 Lbs). It seems like each of the above frames is more than adequate but I will live with my decision for a few years at least. Any suggestions, differences, advice besides the price that someone can offer? Unfortunately I can't ride the above frames before buying. Thanks.


----------



## Trev84 (Jun 19, 2002)

*Opera Leonardo*

Hey!

I hope it's not too late, but here goes!

I received an '04 Opera Leonardo in January and the Bike handles like a dream. It tracks a straight line at speed and the rear is is wonderfully stiff. My only dislike is that the headset (Propietary, I -think?) is too loose. Other than that - B.B., et. al. it's a rail!

Oh, and I'm a Clydesdale also, so it's definitely tough.

I hope this helps!

Ciao!


----------



## topcarb (Aug 27, 2004)

ever thought about a fondriest? cant go wrong, i just love mine. similar proportions and it rocks!!

topcarb


----------



## b6d6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Fondriest?*



topcarb said:


> ever thought about a fondriest? cant go wrong, i just love mine. similar proportions and it rocks!!
> 
> topcarb


Yeah, yeah, yeah............but what Fondriest do you have? They offer an entire line of carbon beauties!!!


----------



## Flyingsquid (Feb 15, 2004)

I will vote for the Opera Leonardo. Came very close to buying one earlier in the year. Seems great value for the quality of ride & they look gorgeous up close....


----------



## topcarb (Aug 27, 2004)

b6d6 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah............but what Fondriest do you have? They offer an entire line of carbon beauties!!!


2003 top carbon. If you're thinking Merckx MXM or C50, its the same caliber, well sort of. The preview of the 05 Fondriests look pretty amazing...and expect some clearance sales on 04s at fondriest-usa home page as the 05 crop comes in.

Can send pix if youd like...send a PM.

topcarb


----------



## b6d6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Top Carbon*



topcarb said:


> 2003 top carbon. If you're thinking Merckx MXM or C50, its the same caliber, well sort of. The preview of the 05 Fondriests look pretty amazing...and expect some clearance sales on 04s at fondriest-usa home page as the 05 crop comes in.
> 
> Can send pix if youd like...send a PM.
> 
> topcarb


I'd love to see as many photos as possible. I considered buying a Top Carbon but thought that it was a bit overpriced....not that it's not gorgeous, it certainly is. But send pics if you can. Thanks.


----------



## b6d6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Top Carbon*



topcarb said:


> 2003 top carbon. If you're thinking Merckx MXM or C50, its the same caliber, well sort of. The preview of the 05 Fondriests look pretty amazing...and expect some clearance sales on 04s at fondriest-usa home page as the 05 crop comes in.
> 
> Can send pix if youd like...send a PM.
> 
> topcarb


By the way, what is different about the top carbon for 05? I have not seen anything about it. Is it really as light as they claim?


----------



## theOldMan (Mar 25, 2004)

Last year I set out to buy an Opera Leonardo. I spent many hours travelling to bike stores to see and try it. In the end, no matter how much I wanted to buy it, the geometry just did not work for my body style. In the end, I passed on the Opera simply because I could not get it to fit pefectly. 

The Colnago was also on my list as well (c-40 at the time). Nice bike, but at least where I ride, Colnago screams out 'I have an expensive bike'. It is probably the best known high end bike, which is fine if you want everyone to know you have an expensive bike, but I prefer to ride 'under the radar'. 

In the end I went for a Look 381i for three reasons. The first was that it fit perfectly, the second because it rides great for a 190# long distance hill climber and lastly, because it is a brand that is not very well known. 

If you are going to drop some serious coin on a new high end-frame, my number one suggestion is to make sure you try it. Not all frames fit all body styles. It is worth while to spend the extra time and get fitted to the frame you want to buy. The best way to accomplish this is to phone the distributor of the frames and ask where you can demo the bike. Most distributors have a demo fleet that travel the country. You can typically try a bike for an entire day or, in some cases, a weekend. You may have to wait a few weeks, or even travel to a different city, but a full day on a demo frame can help in making the right decision. 

Good luck. Any one of the frames on your list would be pleasure to own.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Oct 11, 2002)

*DeRosa carbon frames*



b6d6 said:


> I'm about to purchase a full carbon bike and can't choose between the above frames. I live in a very hilly area and am a larger guy (185-195 Lbs). It seems like each of the above frames is more than adequate but I will live with my decision for a few years at least. Any suggestions, differences, advice besides the price that someone can offer? Unfortunately I can't ride the above frames before buying. Thanks.



I like Fondriest, and if you get one on clearance, probably the best deal you can get on top frame. The DeRosa King is quite a looker! There's a lot of inherent value in a DeRosa, but big $$$ to own one. If you haven't seen it person, you'll freak out in person. I think it's better looking than the Merckx carbon. The Fondriest stuff looks amazing, and for 2005, their stuff looks too cool to ride...

Anyone out there have a DeRosa King?


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> I like Fondriest, and if you get one on clearance, probably the best deal you can get on top frame. The DeRosa King is quite a looker! There's a lot of inherent value in a DeRosa, but big $$$ to own one. If you haven't seen it person, you'll freak out in person. I think it's better looking than the Merckx carbon. The Fondriest stuff looks amazing, and for 2005, their stuff looks too cool to ride...
> 
> Anyone out there have a DeRosa King?


The King is cool. You've got to go with what fits best, not which bike has the best bells in whistles. So, to add to the choices, there's the Orbea Orca (the carbon and Silver is much nicer than the red and yellow option) and the full carbon Bianchi. You obviously won't go wrong with any of the bikes mentioned in this thread as long as it fits.


----------



## BIG RING (Dec 17, 2001)

*Get a Madone or 5900.........*

they are every bit as good as the frames you and others have listed, but with a better warranty which comes from Trek in Wisconsin in weeks vs. Guido in Italy, six months later, if something should need to be replaced. I rode a 2002 C-40 B-Stay for a year, loved it, then threw the wheels on my friends 5200. I felt no difference in performance and you get to skip the "POSER" Euro **** label. I know everyone has a Trek, that is the only downfall. I have ridden my brothers C-50. It feels thick compared to the 6/13, 5900 or Madone. Simply not lithe or agile by comparison.


----------

